# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  عتــاب  بين ....   و  .....   !!!!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب* *الحسين*  




*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ*
*وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم*  


** 


*تبكيك عيني لا لآجل مثوبة ..* *لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية* 

 *تبتل منكم كربلاء بدم ولا ..**تبتل مني بالدموع الجارية**أمست رزاياكم رزايانا التي ..* *سلفت وهونت الرزايا الآتية* 

*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصابنا بسيدنا ومولانا* 
*الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام )*
*وجعلنا الله وإياكم من الطالبين بثاره مع إمام منصور*
*من آل محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله )* 
 

*هذه أبيات تجسد عتاب بين* 
*الزهراء(عليها السلام )* 
*وهلال المحرم*

*الزهراء*

*يا هلالاً مُذ رأته العينُ دمعُ العينِ سال*
*أنت سيفٌ يقطعُ الأوداج مني لاهلال*
*لا أرى فيك سوى جندٍ وخيلٍ ونصال*
*وحُشِدت للفتك بابني واحسينا واحسين*

*ياهلالا يذبحُ السبطَ اذا لاح وليد*
*كيف تبدو مستقر الأفقِ والدين طريد*
*أنت سيفٌ بيمين الشمر من صنع يزيد*
*حده عشرة أيامٍ إلى ذبح الحسين*

*الهلال*

*ليته عاجلني يابضعة الهادي المحاق*
*قبل أن أنظر دم السبط بالطف يُراق*
*ليتني مِتُ ولم أبزغ على أرض العراق*
*ليتهم قد قطعوا نحري فدا نحرِ الحسين*

*كم تمنيت لقلبي سددوا الأفول*
*قبل أن ينطلق السهم إلى قلب البتول*
*أو ليس السبط يازهراء كالهادي الرسول*
*فحسينٌ منه آتٍ وهو آتٍ من حسين*

*الزهراء*

*ياهلالا عن عيوني خجلاً لذ بالخسوف*
*وتوارَ يوم عاشوراء عن أرض الطفوف*
*واطلب التوبة بالأعوال والدمع الذروف*
*واحسينا واحسينا واحسين*

*الهلال*

*أنا يازهراء لا أقوى على هذا العتاب*
*ففؤادي من أليم العتب الـلاذع ذاب* 
*آهِ لو كان بأمري يا ابنة الهادي الغياب*
*لتواريت ليبقى ساطعا نور الحسين*


**

*الزهراء*

*ياهلالا الدم إن كان لك السبط الحبيب*
*كيف لم تنصره لما صار مفرودا غريب*
*طلب العون وما لاقى سوى الصمت مجيب*
*كيف لم تنصره إن كنت هلالا للحسين*

*ياهلال الشؤم أخبرني ودع عنك النحيب*
*أصحيحٌ شيـبُهُ من دمه صار خضيب*
*أوَ هل كُسِرت الأسنان من قرع القضيب*
*وعلى باب ابن هند صلبوا رأس الحسين*

*الهلال*

*ألبستني الطف بالمولد ثوب الهرمِ*
*ليتهم قبل حسينٍ قد أراقوا لي دمي*
*وأبادوا دون أنصار حسينٍ أنجمي*
*وهوى برجي ولايهوى عن المهر الحسين*

*كم رأت عيناي يازهراء من خطب الدموع*
*مثلك المذبوح ظلما كُسرت منه الظلوع*
*فاعذريني ودعيني أملأُ الكون الدموع*
*وسيغدو أُفقي مأتم مولاي الحسين*

*وا حسين وا حسين *** واحسين واحسين*
*وا إمامي مات ظامي *** واحسين واحسين* 
*واشهيدا وا طريدا *** واذبيحا واحسين*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

جرت العادة ان يخفف عن مصاب الامام المسموم بمصاب الحسين ( لا يوم كيومك يا ابا عبد الله ) لكن هالمرة راح اذكر الزهرة الزكية فلولا تكسر أضلاعها لما كانت كربلاء ولولا سقوط جنينها لما كان ذبح الرضيع ولولا تلويت متونها بالسياط لما كان سبي زينب ولولا لطمت العين واحمرارها لما كانت حمرة الكون بقتل الحسين بل زادت ام أبيها بأن قبرها لا تأمه الملايين ..ولا نعرف مكانه بينما الحسين قيض الله له شيعة يندبونه صباحا ومساء ويزورونه في كل وقت ..فسلام عليك يا ابنت أحمد ..يا ام ابيها مصابك بقلبي يتجدد 
مأجورة يزهراء ..مأجور يا حيدر علي .. مأجورة بالمصاب الجلل اخت موالية ورزقك الله الجنة مع الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب الحسين* 

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه وا حسيناه ...*

*بحر عطاء* 
*ليدر الدعاء ويحوفك ومن يلوذ بك* 
*بحق الغريب العطشان  !!*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .

عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدتي ومولاتـي ..

أجرك الله اخيــه وأثابك على طرحك .
دمتِ مواليــه .
*

----------

